

Ask YC: Move to valley from UK to do startup - kevTheDev

Hey guys,<p>We are looking to apply for the next batch of YC funding, but if that doesn't pan out then we still want to move to the valley to do the startup.<p>Visas seem like the biggest issue here. Anyone got any experience of this?
======
iamelgringo
I think the guys over at <http://auctomatic.com/about> did that. They might
give a few pointers if you emailed them. They're still pretty small.

And, generally due to our current administration, I think that the visa thing
tends to be a nightmare.

~~~
davidw
The visa thing, sadly, ends up being a nightmare under pretty much any
administration. Not that the current one has helped matters (far from it), but
basically it's been a bit of a hassle as far back as I can remember (mid-late
90ies).

